# How to get a R/M 1/32 65 Mustang to handle better



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently got a good deal on a R/M 65 Mustang GT350. I plan to race this car on a routed mdf track and hope it can compete with my Scaley and Pioneer Trans Am Camaros and Mustangs. Immediately when I put it on the track straight from the box the only thing it had going for it was speed on the straights, but since over half the length of my track is in curves it wasn't even close to being a contender. 
These are the things I did to it to improve it's handling. First I removed all the tires and sanded off all irregularities on the hub flanges. then I put the front tires on the rear hubs, applied power and sanded the tires true and took a little off the sidewalls so they wouldn't rub in the wheel wells and then mounted them on the front hubs. I had a set of yellowdog urethane tires available and mounted them on the rear hubs and sanded them true. Then I put the car on a test block where I noticed the front was sitting very high. This was partially due to the guide flag mount on the chassis protruding almost 1/8" below the chassis. In order for this to have an effect the front axle had to move upwards. Fortunately the front axle is mounted with nylon bushings that snap in a recess. I then cut the recesses so the bushings could slide up and down freely. I then placed the chassis on the test block and pushed down on the front until the guide flag w/braids was as deep in the slot as it would go. This pushed the front axle bushings up away from the bottom of the recesses. At this point I superglued the bushings in place. Before mounting the body I added about 7gms of lead behind the front axle and 
cut away excess plastic from the inside of the wheel wells until the front wheels turned freely. This whole process took only about 1/2 hour and boy what a difference.

Before









After


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty ride!! And that's why Mustangs were my first favorite car!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice looking car as for the handling part, lowering the body is good, And you lowered the chassis some, 2nd option is to add some downforce magnets, as well as maybe grind some more from the tires to lower it even more, Or maybe make your own sili-foam tires for it. I was just never impressed with the handling of cars like the Scalextric set I have. Its more than likely going up for sale soon.

Boosted


----------

